
DIY: Recurring crypto purchasing so you can dollar-cost average into positions - jfi
https://github.com/jeffreyiacono/recrypto
======
lowtechda
Doesn’t coinbase have something like this?

Edit: oh nvm. It’s cheaper

~~~
jfi
Exactly. For example it would be 99x cheaper if you were going to buy $10.00 /
day vs the Coinbase feature (don't get too excited, it's $0.99 in fees for
Coinbase's out of the box feature vs $0.01-$0.03 in fees you'll hit by using
the Coinbase Pro API). Definitely requires more set up and maintenance, but
that's half the fun of it :)

